# NBD: Ibanez BTB 1306 (holy low end batman)



## that short guy (Mar 3, 2014)

I picked this up a few days ago and Im already sold. I was a little skeptical about getting another Ibanez bass because the ones Ive played in the past didnt mesh well with my hands and Id never really spent much time on a 6 string bass. But this bass better than any 5 string Ive ever played. I bought it used so its got a fair amount of scratches and dings but it still looks amazing and none of them affect the playability. Overall I cant say enough about this bass. Heres a quick sound clip of how it sounds. Please keep in mind Im a guitar player not a bass player so be gentle lol. just realized i forgot to check the levels before I rendered this song and i'm too lazy to fix it but you can get a general idea of how it sounds























Family photo... ignore army stuff in the back





[SC]https://soundcloud.com/i_get_bored/something-to-make-you-knod[/SC]


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 4, 2014)

Very cool! Sounds massive! Congrats!


----------



## crg123 (Mar 4, 2014)

BTB's are the best! I own the Premium 1406e Model. Glad you enjoy yours too!


----------



## that short guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Very cool! Sounds massive! Congrats!



Thanks man. 



crg123 said:


> BTB's are the best! I own the Premium 1406e Model. Glad you enjoy yours too!



I used to have a BTB 675 but just couldn't get on with it, but I really think there is something about the 6 string that clicked with me. I think it was probably the same thing with an 8 string guitar. I might have to look into getting the 1406 as well


----------



## crg123 (Mar 5, 2014)

I got mine tuned to Drop G# (G#D#G#C#F#A#)with a .158 and it sounds crazy good. I didn't think a note that low could ever be clear without any added fx. When I throw my Darkglass B7k in front of it it sounds even better 

Edit: Btw is it just the angle of the photos or is that battery cover crooked?


----------



## that short guy (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine is just tuned a half step down bit I'm tempted to try tuning it to F like after the Burial do. And it's not necessarily crooked but it's more shaped like aparallelogram is yours an 18 volt too?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 7, 2014)

that short guy said:


> I used to have a BTB 675 but just couldn't get on with it, but I really think there is something about the 6 string that clicked with me.



Could be that the BTB6s have narrower string spacing at the bridge than the BTB5s, IIRC.


----------



## that short guy (Mar 8, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Could be that the BTB6s have narrower string spacing at the bridge than the BTB5s, IIRC.



That might be the reason but whatever it is I'm glad it fits my hands lol


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm primarily a guitar player as well but my next bass will probably be a BTB, this is such an awesome instrument... it's my most desired instrument now, congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 10, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Brill (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice sound and a cute guitar, Its quite amazing!


----------



## that short guy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about it being called cute lol


----------

